# Do your tiels have a lazy season?



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

Probably seems a bit strange but I've noticed that the tiels have been looking a lot more tired and sleeping more since winter started and it's been getting colder, can't really blame them I get lazy to when it's cold or raining out 

I worry alot that it might not be normal and that more of them could be getting sick but think different because some times I can see nearly all of them in the aviary taking naps during the afternoon at the same time, maybe it's just because they are aviary birds and feel it more than my indoor ones.

So I got a bit curious on if any of your birds/tiels have a lazy season where they sleep a lot more than normal and just don't seem to be as active as they are during the rest of the year?


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Yes, for sure. It's winter here at the moment too, a lot darker and colder during the day, and the birds are definitely not as active.


----------



## Nadley (Dec 28, 2011)

I don't notice any seasonal changes, but mine sleeps a lot more when she's going through a molt.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Yep. It's summer here, but in the winter/fall seasons, mine get very sleepy


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

nice to know my bunch are normal  though I would of thought that they would be more active in winter to keep warm


----------

